# CHICAGO | Northwestern University Biomedical Research Building | 150ft+ | 12 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The tower has been shortened to a 12 story stump. 


_Previously:_

From three finalists, Perkins + Will has been chosen to design the new Northwestern University Feinberg School of Medicine's Biomedical Research Building that will be constructed at the site of the Prentice Women's Hospital, a Brutalist masterpiece designed by Bertrand Goldberg which is currently being demolished.









http://www.archdaily.com/153733/

Depending on demanded improvements to the design, the new tower could be as tall as 45 stories.


=============================================================================================


*3 Finalists Chosen For Northwestern U.'s Biomedical Research Center That Will Replace Prentice Hospital *



> Northwestern University has selected three architectural firms as finalists in a competition to design a new Biomedical Research Building for the Feinberg School of Medicine on the University’s Chicago campus. Now we’d like to get your input on the proposed designs.
> 
> Northwestern’s Board of Trustees will make the final selection of the winning design, with a decision expected this year.
> 
> ...


*The three finalists in the design competition for the new Biomedical Research Building are:* (all images: http://www.northwestern.edu/biomedical-research-building-competition/index.html)

*Goettsch Partners and Ballinger:











Perkins+Will (the eventual winner):









Curbed



Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture and Payette:*









http://chicago.cbslocal.com/tag/northwestern-university/


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Prentice isn't pretty but its a unique and important example of brutalist architecture and its a shame to see it go. None of these proposals stand out nearly as much as whats currently there.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Perkins+Will Gets Call for Northwestern Biomedical Design*












> Northwestern University will build its state-of-the-art biomedical research center under the creative auspices of Chicago's own Perkins+Will, announced the Trib over the weekend. Northwestern spokesperson Alan Cubbage remarked that "the combination of the elegant design and the functionality of the floor plans were key [to the choice of architect]." But he also added that the design won't be finalized until the planning and permitting processes are complete...
> 
> The gradual destruction of Bertrand Goldberg's Prentice Women's Hospital must resolve before phase one construction can begin: what constitutes the base for phase two, should Northwestern stick to their guns over a decade-long development span. Phase one has some of the elegance that Cubbage refers to, but little skyline presence. It alone will cost around $370M and take until 2018 or 2019 to finish. If both phases are built, new office and lab space will total 1.2M square feet...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

They really shoud have found a way to incorporate the old building into the design.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Northwestern's Biomedical Research Tower Gets New Look*












> Northwestern has revealed an updated design for the project, as well as a time and date to present new details at a community meeting.
> 
> In an email from Alderman Brendan Reilly's office to constituents, the alderman announced that a meeting will be held on September 30th at 6pm at the Hughes Auditorium in the Robert H. Lurie Medical Research Building (303 E. Superior Street), where representatives from both Northwestern and Perkins + Will will present more details and likely a timeline for the construction of the new research center.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

I notice that its slightly different, but I Can't quite place what it is. It somehow looks less sharp or crisp.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Northwestern’s New Med Tower Back on the Books*












> Northwestern’s proposed biomedical research tower (303 East Superior Street) has been thrown back into the bureaucratic flume to resume its downstream journey. This little paper fishy is hoping to spawn a 37-story building designed by Perkins + Will on the site that until last year held Bertrand Goldberg’s bulbous and brutalist Prentice Women’s Hospital.
> 
> In December of last year, it was up for approval from the Chicago Plan Commission, the gatekeeper for every major project that gets built in the city. But at the last minute, it was yanked from the Commission’s monthly agenda by 42nd Ward Alderman Brendan Reilly.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Groundbreaking held in May:*









http://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu/newsletters/my-northwestern-medicine/2015/0513.html

The tower has been reduced to just 12 stories.

Per Curbed: http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...biomedical-research-center-groundbreaking.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Northwestern Biomedical Research Tower To Rise Soon*



> It’s been several months since Northwestern University held its official and very elaborate groundbreaking ceremony for the Louis A. Simpson & Kimberly K. Querrey Biomedical Research Center at 333 East Superior Street. If you’re preservation-minded, you may remember this as the skyscraper that killed Bertrand Goldberg’s beloved Prentice Womens’ Hospital. If you’re not preservation-minded, you may remember this as the skyscraper that put Prentice out of our misery.
> 
> Either way, construction on the $50 million, Perkins+Will-designed, Prentice-replacing Simpson-Querrey tower will begin this month, according to a very official Northwestern University document being circulated by neighborhood geriatric gadfly group S.O.A.R.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Isn't it planned to be built in stages?

Like, first the 12 stories then the tower.


----------

